# AC 500



## PIRANHAS_RULE (Mar 5, 2003)

i bought a brand new AC 500 and was wonderin if the sound of the motor is just naturaly louder then say a 200 or 300 because the motor sounds alot louder then my AC 200 i have allready thanx.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeah, of course. Its more powerful so its going to produce a lot louder noise.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Actually mine are as quiet as as my Aqua Clear 300's and I have 5 aquaclear 500's so i can tell ya from experience. Loud or not Aqua Clear's kick ass.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont have experience with the AC500, does anyone else on this board notice this is louder than the other ones?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

no lounder than my ac300


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have 2 on a 75 and I dont hear a thing, other than the trickle of water.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

fill it up with water


----------



## PIRANHAS_RULE (Mar 5, 2003)

well its new and i can here the motor some what my 200 i cant here anythin so im just curious.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i have 2 500 on 110 and as long as my tank is filled i hear nothing btw is that enough for a 110?

2rbp 2",1 rhom 1" 110 gallon
55 gaLLon 7" rhom


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> i have 2 500 on 110 and as long as my tank is filled i hear nothing btw is that enough for a 110?
> 
> 2rbp 2",1 rhom 1" 110 gallon
> 55 gaLLon 7" rhom


 yea its enough filteration. seperate the rhom from the reds, i cant stress this enough.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

i actually have a 86 with with a AC 300 and AC 500 running on it

I had the 300 for some time now, and just bought the 500... I honestly find the 500 MUCH more quiet then the 300... this really suprised me, but the noise is from the water running out, not from the motor

and yes if i fill tank allthe way up, they are both quiet

make sure you dont have the AC 500 over a bubbler or something... also check the intake tube, at the top, make sure there is no air trapped in it.. if so, something might be loose... also there is a black peice that i dont think is in my 300, that the intake should attach to just before the motor, make sure this is in place

good luck!


----------

